# How do I report a spam?



## VeggieMom

I just got a spam in my PM box, and I need to forward it to an administrator. How do I do that? Thanks!


----------



## Amplexor

At the bottom of the post, left hand side is a symbol that looks like an up side down yield sign. Click on that.


----------



## VeggieMom

THanks!


----------

